# Which new router to go with? Recommendations?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm looking at either of these two routers. Obviously one is much pricier, but is it worth it? Putting aside price, which would you recommend? Comments?

Linksys E3000

or

Linksys WRVS4400N

Note: Regardless of which I end up buying, it wouldn't be from Amazon, because I have the ability to get the latter one for much less than what Amazon sells it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just put a couple of 3000s in for friends. . . at the time dd-wrt had no support so they're working fine on the Linksys firmware.

I see now it's supported on dd-wrt so that's my choice unless you need to do something with the external antennas.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, the 4400N does have a smaller footprint, which may help because of where it will be placed. Speaking of that, it will be a few rooms away, so I'm wondering if the 4400N's external antennas might be better.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I personally use the WRT600N (external antennas) with good coverage in a couple of locations but have also used several with internals. It almost depends on the individual location.

My comment earlier about the external antenna was related to trying some other antenna / amplifier or something.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm more interested in the actual features/speed/security, etc. of the two and which is better.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure the 4000 has more of that. . . not sure it's worth it for home, unless you've got a lot of users, vpn, things like that. . .


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Features and security, go with the E3000 and put on DD-WRT.

One thing to keep in mind, and useful in terms of looking at reviews, the E3000 is practically identical to the WRT610N. It's basically just rebadged.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Need some help
My router seems to be on the Fritz DIR-825d
I have had to reboot it at least 6 - 7 with the last week to get my internet working and everything works fine when it set to default settings without any security or personal settings but once i set it back to my previous configuration down goes everything else 
So i am looking for a new router and these are my choices 
What's the difference in these 2 routers ?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR+-+Wireless-N+Dual-Band+Router+for+Video+and+Gaming/9928609.p?id=1218196480813&skuId=9928609

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR+-+RangeMax+Dual-Band+Wireless-N+Router+with+4-Port+Gigabit+Ethernet+Switch/9331403.p?id=1218089527534&skuId=9331403


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Looking at the specs of the two on the Netgear web site, I don't see any significant difference (both are described as being great for video streaming and gaming). That being said, I have a Netgear WNDR3700 that I'm very pleased with. It's available from Amazon for $149.99.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Looking at the specs of the two on the Netgear web site, I don't see any significant difference (both are described as being great for video streaming and gaming). That being said, I have a Netgear WNDR3700 that I'm very pleased with. It's available from Amazon for $149.99.


I also have the WNDR3700. I chose it because of its streaming capabilities. When I run DirecTV2PC I get a nearly flawless HD picture and audio on my laptop.

http://www.netgear.com/products/home/wirelessrouters/high-performance/WNDR3700.aspx

I read a lot of complaints about routers that didn't handle HD video very well, so when my router died a few months back, I spent a lot of time reading reviews to make sure I had a router that could stream HD. That lead me to the WNDR3700.

My 2¢ FWIW. 

Mike


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, the 4400N does have a smaller footprint, which may help because of where it will be placed. Speaking of that, it will be a few rooms away, so I'm wondering if the 4400N's external antennas might be better.


4400N is also considered Cisco Small Business so the support is directly through Cisco and not linksys. You get the IOS and IDS upgrades off the cisco website.

Have been using the version 1.1 in a small test lan senario for about 8 months - just replaced it with the version 2.0 - the original had a port failure due to a near lighting strike that took out it and a few other electrical devices.

It is installed in a older wood frame 3 level house and the 3rd floor gets wireless connectivity - althoug it is labeled as good and not excellent for the coverage.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

naijai said:


> Need some help
> My router seems to be on the Fritz DIR-825d
> I have had to reboot it at least 6 - 7 with the last week to get my internet working and everything works fine when it set to default settings without any security or personal settings but once i set it back to my previous configuration down goes everything else
> So i am looking for a new router and these are my choices
> ...


Way to hijack* Lord Vader*'s thread. Really.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Personally I'd go with something with IOS on it, but that's because it's what I'm used to...


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Nick said:


> Way to hijack* Lord Vader*'s thread. Really.


Opening multiple threads for the same question seemed really unnecessary. I'm sure he'll use the force to hunt me down for hijacking it eventually


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed.


----------

